

Ask HN: How do you deploy static JavaScript apps? - sebslomski

Hi,<p>how do you guys deploy static JavaScript apps in the wild? Till now I&#x27;ve been using an ec2 instance. But this just feels like a massive overkill.<p>s3? With pushState?
======
stevekemp
There are two real questions here:

* How do you host your javascript applications?

* For your given host how do you deploy?

Some applications I have are powered by node.js, others are served behind
nginx. For both case I tend to deploy either via a plain rsync, or via a git
push.

------
gingersnap
I have a static angular app deployed to S3. I'm using the AWS CLI tool
([http://aws.amazon.com/cli/](http://aws.amazon.com/cli/)) to deploy and I
thinks it's pretty convient. You can also use CloudFront with S3 to get a real
CDN.

------
jchmura
I've used Divshot before and it works well for static apps.

[https://divshot.com/](https://divshot.com/)

~~~
mbleigh
Co-founder of Divshot here (thanks for the mention, jchmura). We built our
platform from the ground up to be the best possible way to deploy static JS
apps.

Let me know if you have any questions, I spend all day thinking about this
stuff. :)

------
Oculus
Github Pages has always been good enough for me.

